# How many jack o'lanterns will you carve?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We'll do 6-8 this year.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

none, I use all my plastic ones. One year I left a JOL out all winter, I figured it would decompose...nope, I had to clean it up in the spring. My neighbours keep bringing me pumpkins, I should be happy but all I can think of is, Dam someones gonna break them in front of my house and Iam gonna have to clean it up or If I leave it out too long Iam gonna have to clean it up. lol


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not sure...I did 9 last year, and 10 the year before.
however, my budget might limit me to only a few this year. We'll have to see how it looks... but I can't let folks down. They always like the pumpkins.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That depends on the prices..I have seen them here already for 3.99 at the store and they are little.. I will wait until they have the wagons out to get any.
I love carving real ones so I will get a few anyways.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Probably 5 or 6. They are going to be lining my driveway.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

zero


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm not sure. We usually average 2-4, but last year I didn't carve any. I've already bought one, whether it gets carved or not is another issue. I was planning on raiding my friends farm and getting a ton of free pumpkins, but she went and got a real job on me and let her pumpkins die out. The nerve!


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

I discovered last year that in I use my drywall saw I can fly through them, so I'm hoping to get 20 done this year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

At least 2, I have one big one I grew and a couple small still on the vine (I'll have to see if they survive). So I may go out and buy 1 more.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I carve 8-10 for Halloween. I carve one for the Halloween Pokeno Party. I roast the pumpkin seeds too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Da Weiner said:


> I carve 8-10 for Halloween. I carve one for the Halloween Pokeno Party. I roast the pumpkin seeds too.


how exactly do you roast pumpkin seeds? and how do they taste?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

This year is all about the Jack O'Lanterns for me. I will have to carve at least 15. I can't wait! I don't even care about the cost. It's Halloween!!!!


----------

